
What I learned from sacking 100 employees and losing $1.5M - dmitrydragilev
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2015/04/19/what-i-learned-from-sacking-100-employees-and-losing-1-5-million/
======
ilaksh
The internet is filled up by all sorts of people. What's the difference
between a con artist and an unsuccessful serial entrepeneur? I think we may
have found it.

~~~
StartupLabs
It is filled with all sorts of people and I cannot agree with you on this. But
I don't think that you have to find the difference between con artist and
"unsuccessful" serial entrepreneur.

------
ultimape
The affiliate marketing echo chamber is strong, and seems to focus on memes of
success and money. Funny how that ends up working out when you actually reach
it. Nice to see some great conclusions at the end.

~~~
StartupLabs
It is stronger than ever, but it changed a lot.

